# Wed Nite Gigging



## dogfish1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Stayed out till 8:30 and got a few. There were a lot of boats in the Bay around the fort. Best thing that night was the sunset, best of the year!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Beutiful sunset indeed.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

:clap


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

Your Ol Lady must be really cool if she let you go gigging on your wedding night.............guess that's why you came in early(8:30).


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *xl883lo (11/28/2008)*Your Ol Lady must be really cool if she let you go gigging on your wedding night.............guess that's why you came in early(8:30).


 ROFL It was a beautiful sunset that night. I also went fishing on my wedding night in 1970. My wife knew that I had an addiction with fishing before we got married. Guess what we are still married and she still lets me go fishing. We must be two of the luckest guys in the world LOL. Gene


----------

